# Name some good Wii games



## ACCF18 (Nov 12, 2010)

Need some more games for the Wii. So, name some games that you recommend. I already got: Brawl, Twilight Princess, Goldeneye, Pokemon Battle Revolution, ACCF, Link's Crossbow Training, and New Super Mario Bros. Wii. 

And, don't forget to name a reason for me to get it. Not just something like, ''*Wii game*''
Has to be a good reason.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 12, 2010)

L4D-simply a great Wii game, one of the best on the console.
CoD: Revolution and 5-sick as games, even if it is on the Wii.
Super Mario Galaxy-great gameplay, a good Mario game on the whole.
Grand Slam Tennis-it's a more realistic and on the whole better tennis game than the one that comes with Wii Sports.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 12, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> *L4D*-simply a great Wii game, one of the best on the console.
> CoD: Revolution and 5-sick as games, even if it is on the Wii.
> Super Mario Galaxy-great gameplay, a good Mario game on the whole.
> Grand Slam Tennis-it's a more realistic and on the whole better tennis game than the one that comes with Wii Sports.


Whoa whoa whoa... what now?
When did that happen?


----------



## Marcus (Nov 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean?


----------



## AndyB (Nov 12, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L4D, on Wii. When did that happen?


----------



## Mino (Nov 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never... he's either full of *censored.2.0* or that acronym is meant to stand for a different game.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 12, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri- Grinding is about 99% of the game, but it is still fun. You kill big monsters and carve them to get materials to make new weapons and armor so you can kill bigger things.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 12, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Monster Hunter Tri- Grinding is about 99% of the game, but it is still fun. You kill big monsters and carve them to get materials to make new weapons and armor so you can kill bigger things.


So the base of the game is to grind for no reason? At least MMO's have quests and events. MH just seems like grind-fest central.


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"You kill big monsters and carve them to get materials to make new weapons and armor so you can kill bigger things."*

Did you miss that entire sentence? -.-"


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmm... sounds alright. I'm not gonna get Galaxy, I'm not so hyped on the new Mario games. A lot of people said it sucked too.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, are you looking for a specific age rating? Like, does your mom allow you to play M rated games and such?


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 12, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Well, are you looking for a specific age rating? Like, does your mom allow you to play M rated games and such?


...

Pretty obvious. I played rated M games since I was 6.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 12, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not obvious.

Also, enjoy.
http://vsrecommendedgames.wikia.com/wiki/Wii

That's the site that I use if I need help buying a game. It hasn't failed me so far.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 13, 2010)

What kind of crazy fools said Mario Galaxy sucked? Well I recommend Mario Kart, it's a great racing game.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 13, 2010)

I second Mario Kart. It's loads of fun, especially with other people.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 13, 2010)

ChimeraGilbert said:
			
		

> What kind of crazy fools said Mario Galaxy sucked?


This
How did it suck? It was what made the wii become a better console with the graphics at its highest potential! :L


----------



## Liv (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmm.
*
My picks:*
Okay so Super Mario Galaxy, it's VERY colorful and good for all ages.
Endless Ocean very relaxing but it's also kinda just a winding down game there is no real objective.
And Super SmashBros Brawl(hehe surprise surprise) but it's very fun and you can play multiple people.

*My brothers:*
(I don't really know much about these but these are his favorites)
No More Heroes http://wii.ign.com/objects/827/827358.html
Resident Evil Archives http://wii.ign.com/objects/142/14283734.html


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 13, 2010)

ChimeraGilbert said:
			
		

> What kind of crazy fools said Mario Galaxy sucked? Well I recommend Mario Kart, it's a great racing game.


Mario galaxy sucked


----------



## Liv (Nov 13, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> ChimeraGilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crazy fool


----------



## Mr. L (Nov 13, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> ChimeraGilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eye no rite jus liek TF2 and and CoD olololololo


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2010)

SMG2, MKW, Kirby's Epic Yarn, PokePark Wii, SSBB, SMG (It does not suck. Did you get that from a non-gamer/casual gamer or a hardcore gamer?).


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 13, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh at least ive played and own the game im taking the piss out of


----------



## AndyB (Nov 13, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not taking the piss out of those games. 
Just think about it.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 13, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha my bad I meant House of the Dead, I get those two mixed up


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 13, 2010)

lol Mario Kart Wii. I use to own that game, but I forgot it at my friends house one time, but I let him have it anyways. I like the game alot, but what I don't like, is when you're in first place, one little bump can send you to 12th...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> lol Mario Kart Wii. I use to own that game, but I forgot it at my friends house one time, but I let him have it anyways. I like the game alot, but what I don't like, is when you're in first place, one little bump can send you to 12th...


And that's why online play shouldn't include powerful items.

The next Mario Kart game better not include powerful items in online play or it can have a voting system where the people playing online can vote whether the race will include no items, just normal items, or powerful and normal items.
But be careful, there's stupid little kids online who have no skill and only rely on items to win the race.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 13, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 13 2010, 04:55:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. I wish you can just pick your items for some matches. There should be an online race where there is only bananas, green shells, red shells, fake item boxes, and mushrooms. If the player is stuck at 12th place and needs a bullet bill or golden mushroom, then oh well, I guess they suck and can't catch up.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Nintendo thinks that powerful items will make the bad player better, but that just gets their ego up, which does nothing at all. Only practice with no help from powerful items will make them better.

By the way, the online mode can have rooms.
The rooms will be : Expert, Advanced, Intermediate, and Beginner.
For expert, there will be no items.
For advanced, there will be mushrooms, green shells, and bananas.
For Intermediate, there will be mushrooms, green shells, red shells, fake items boxes, and maybe a small chance of getting a star.
For beginner, there will be all items, including the powerful ones, so the little kids can enjoy their little noobfest without disturbing the better players.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 13, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 13 2010, 05:17:24 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be such a perfect idea. Hope Nintendo does something like that next time.

I'm really good at MKW, but if this were to be real, I'd pick advanced. I would want atleast SOME items.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 13, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just no Blue Turtle shells. Even if some beginner gets a bullet bill, chances are they'll fall behind in a matter of seconds anyways.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Good placement and using of those items take strategy and skill.

@Al
If that's the case, then why add them anyway?


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 13, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 13 2010, 05:24:57 PM]@Al
> If that's the case, then why add them anyway?


He's probably talking about worldwide racing.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2010)

Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility ~ Simular to Animal Crossing, so if you like AC, HM is for you
 Super Mario Galaxy 1/2 ~ Enjoyable
 Pokepark Wii ~ A free roaming Pokemon game, what couldn't be better? 
 I'll add more when I'm on my PC.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Nov 13, 2010)

The 2 Super Mario Galaxys, I don't know who told you that they sucked, but whoever they are, they lied.  Big time.  These are 2 of the best games of the generation.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2010)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> The 2 Super Mario Galaxys, I don't know who told you that they sucked, but whoever they are, they lied.  Big time.  These are 2 of the best games of the generation.


Actually the second isn't as good. It's repetative and every Bowser battle is basically the same... And the plandmts are not as challenging to complete, it never took me more than 5 minutes to complete the level. You should buy the first one... But the second one is good only because I like cute Yoshi.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Wii Master 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There really needs to be a Mario game that challenges me. All my friends are talking about how they're stuck on a boss battle or a galaxy and I'm like, "The hell?"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 13 2010, 11:33:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario Bros. 3
Hated that game.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Super Mario Bros. 3
> Hated that game.


...

Son, you need help. Big time.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? I was like five when I first played it. I could never beat it. I downloaded it on the VC, but I forgot about it. Might go play it later. Still hate it, though.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I understand that you hated it because you could never beat it, but that doesn't mean you should hate it. That's the best game on the NES. I never beat it as a child, but still loved that game. Now I can, since I'm a better gamer.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2010)

Bacebawl!


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 16, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 13 2010, 04:55:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're that bothered by items, then it's time for you to move to a different game. Most items in Mario Kart can be easily countered, even the "powerful items", so it's just the skill difference that you're mad about.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 16, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's a great game, but the items are gay.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 17, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, it's the skill difference. Learn to counter items, and learn where and when to use them.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 17, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the "items" and "powerful items" are part of the Mario Kart game genius... In fact they are a part of most Kart racing type of game... if you don't like them, you need to move to some other type of racing game like need for speed, or simulation racing like GT4


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 17, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that, ''genius''. Compare Mario Kart Wii to other Mario Kart games. You notice, Mario Kart Wii items are rigged. Unlike 64 or Double Dash, Mario Kart Wii items are just pure luck. Doesn't take any skill.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice, trying to reuse the word I used to make me sound like an idiot. Nice try, but failed. The reason I just said "Mario Kart games" (Forgot the "s" in the earlier post for some reason), is because it is referring to all of the Mario Kart games... And yes, I have played Mario Kart Wii, and yes you are right that there is some luck. But you are wrong when saying they are rigged, like Aaron said, its a skill difference...


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 17, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Nice, trying to reuse the word I used to make me sound like an idiot. Nice try, but failed. The reason I just said "Mario Kart games" (Forgot the "s" in the earlier post for some reason), is because it is referring to all of the Mario Kart games... And yes, I have played Mario Kart Wii, and yes you are right that there is some luck. But you are wrong when saying they are rigged, like Aaron said, its a skill difference...


Lol, not even CLOSE of trying to make you sound like an idiot. I'm just saying the fact. And yes, they are rigged. Especially one little bump can send you down to 12th place.


----------



## DashS (Nov 17, 2010)

mega man 10-classic art style, but still very enjoyable. it can be a bit frustrating at first, but once you get the feel for the game and memorize all of the enemies patterns you will have a blast


----------



## robo.samurai (Nov 17, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Hmm... sounds alright. I'm not gonna get Galaxy, I'm not so hyped on the new Mario games. A lot of people said it sucked too.


it's an awesome game but you flip around alot making you feel like  :X


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 17, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course they're rigged. Do you even realize how broken the game would be if they weren't? I bet you that if the items weren't rigged, you'd complain about why people in first place are getting stars, mega mushrooms, bullet bills and golden mushrooms and wish that the items _were_ rigged. Just play the game, get good _while_ having fun so you can enjoy the game even more.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 18, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO! COMPLAINING IS TOO MUCH FUN!

1) Super Mario Bros. 3 is by no means the best game on the SNES. It may be in your opinion, but I still hate it. Even though I can beat it now, I still hate it. 

2) In EVERY SINGLE Mario Kart game, the items are rigged. You've never been able to get a star in first place. The only items you can get are bananas, turtle shells, and boxes. In second place, you have all of the aforementioned + mushrooms. You'd never be able to win if all of the good items were obtainable in first place.


----------

